# Speedfan erkennt Mainboard nicht korrekt?!



## Amashino (31. Januar 2006)

Ich hab ein AsRock k7vt4a pro, Speedfan erkennt den chipsatz auch, liest die temperaturen aus, ich kann aber nicht die lüfter selber steuern, geschweige denn das speedfan die geschwindigkeit ausliest.
Mein pc ist im moment scheiße laut und eig. recht kühl, deswegen wil ich es runterregeln....
danke im voraus


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2006)

Amashino am 31.01.2006 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ein AsRock k7vt4a pro, Speedfan erkennt den chipsatz auch, liest die temperaturen aus, ich kann aber nicht die lüfter selber steuern, geschweige denn das speedfan die geschwindigkeit ausliest.
> Mein pc ist im moment scheiße laut und eig. recht kühl, deswegen wil ich es runterregeln....
> danke im voraus



das geht halt nicht mit jedem board, nicht jedes hat schaltungen, um mal eben so nebenbei die spannung des lüfters zu ändern...

bleibt wohl nix übrig außer dass du die kabel umbelegst zB 7 statt 12V - oder potis anschlíeßen.


----------



## vinc (31. Januar 2006)

Herbboy am 31.01.2006 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> bleibt wohl nix übrig außer dass du die kabel umbelegst zB 7 statt 12V - oder potis anschlíeßen.



Was für Potis braucht man da? Bin zu faul zum rechnen   

danke


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2006)

vinc am 31.01.2006 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 31.01.2006 19:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie jetzt? es gibt doch einfach so dehpotis mit kabeln dran die du dan zwischen lüftrkabel und board steckst, und der poti selber wird nach außen geführt.  standardmäßig haben die lüfter 12V.


----------



## vinc (31. Januar 2006)

Herbboy am 31.01.2006 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> wie jetzt? es gibt doch einfach so dehpotis mit kabeln dran die du dan zwischen lüftrkabel und board steckst, und der poti selber wird nach außen geführt.  standardmäßig haben die lüfter 12V.



Naja, wenn ich mir n Poti bei Conrad kaufen will, muss ich doch wissen zwischen welche Ohmzahlen er regelt.
Ich kauf mir doch keinen fertigen Lüfterpoti *pffft*


----------



## ripitall (31. Januar 2006)

vinc am 31.01.2006 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 31.01.2006 19:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL

Wieso n Poti dran, um auf 7 Volt zu kommen?
Sowas baut man selbst, Plus an 12V (gelbes Kabel) und Minus an 5V (Rotes Kabel) und schon läuft der Lüfter auf 7V.
Gut, man kann den dann nicht hoch und runter regeln, aber das stand ja auch nich zur Debatte


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2006)

ripitall am 31.01.2006 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> vinc am 31.01.2006 19:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das hab ich ja weiter oben auch geschrieben...


----------



## vinc (31. Januar 2006)

> Wieso n Poti dran, um auf 7 Volt zu kommen?
> Sowas baut man selbst, Plus an 12V (gelbes Kabel) und Minus an 5V (Rotes Kabel) und schon läuft der Lüfter auf 7V.
> Gut, man kann den dann nicht hoch und runter regeln, aber das stand ja auch nich zur Debatte



Naja, ich wollte ihn schon regeln. Was ich eigentlich wissen wollte war, ob ich n 100ohm, 220ohm oder 470 ohm Poti nehmen soll... Aber es hat sich jetzt geklärt, somit dürft ihr wieder das eigentliche Problem lösen...


----------

